
Slack to make it easier for bosses to download your private chats - tareqak
https://www.fastcompany.com/40547684/slack-picked-a-weird-time-to-make-it-easier-for-bosses-to-download-your-private-chats
======
mf2hd
The company I'm working for is using google's gsuite. The employees are using
their company email address to log into slack so whenever the bosses wants to
read their private chat they just login with the employee's email account.

------
velobro
Look, we understand.

"If the company is paying for a service they have every right to view
everything the employees are doing with the service"

But it's still a huge fucking breach of privacy and I my opinion of my company
would be shattered if I found out they actually were reading through people's
DMs. I simply wouldn't want to work for that place.

